
New Hotmail overshoots audience - willarson
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9588_22-6181819.html
======
willarson
I think this article has some interesting points about tailoring things to
your audience, and thinking about who your audience is.

Specifically for Hotmail, I prefer the newer Windows Mail (or whatever they
call it this week) version to the old Hotmail, but my mother was completely
unable to use the new version.

I guess this is the danger when trying to create a product that is all things
to all people... Microsoft's solution seems to be to have two products and
pretend they are just one.

